# Dog Bath Humor



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I thought you guys would all appreciate this:

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/my_dog

Riley prefers to roll in dead things and EAT horse/cow/bunny/bird poop.


----------



## roxy2011 (May 21, 2012)

oh that made me laugh!!! 

roxy has a particular liking for seagull poop and fox exrement....apparently its chanel no 5 for pooches :


----------

